# trolling motor problem



## austie (Apr 14, 2010)

hello all and thanks for taking a look at this. pretty simple problem I have a minn kota all terrain 40lb. my problem is on my motor head the direction dial isn't matching up with the motor itself. any idea how I can tune this to get it corrected?


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

Remove the screws that hold the top piece on and ligt it off. The indicator can then be pointed in the right direction and the top replaced.


----------



## austie (Apr 14, 2010)

tried that the indicator has grooves in it and they don't match the motor facing any other ideas?


----------



## slowtroller (Sep 28, 2011)

Try sliding arrow backwards and it should turn to reset.


----------

